# What does an "isolation module" do?



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

What exactly does an isolation module do? I've searched without finding an answer that I like thus far.

FYI, I've got a 2007 Dodge Ram 2500 Mega Cab that I want to put a plow on. I have a lawn service in the warm months and want to plow in the winter also. Trying to put together a plow on a budget, and help would be appreciated.

Rob


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

check this thread out if you want to bypass youre isolation module


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Missing a link? Thanks for the reply!


----------

